# Baking with Halloween Candy



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Got lots of leftover candy? Here are a few recipes for baking with it!

http://bakeitinacake.com/post/12128185959/happy-almost-halloween-have-a-huge-bowl-of-candy


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Okay, now, this is totally evil of you to post this link and give us even more reasons to eat that leftover candy:googly:

These sound sinfully delicious!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Great idea!

Now, if there was something that could be done with whoppers to make them taste good...


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

What, you mean the candy or the burgers?

Whoppers brand malted milk balls taste really good in a mudslide. One of my favorite candies.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

LOL! The candy. We don't like malted candy and they seem to include LOTS of whoppers in the big bags now. Maybe they can sell them either.

Anyway, I saw a root beer float recipe that called for whoppers as a garnish. I'll have to try the mudslide.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Hauntiholik said:


> Great idea!
> 
> Now, if there was something that could be done with whoppers to make them taste good...


I agree with ya! I had about 11 of the whopper candies left over and only 3 almond joy. I just threw out the whoppers.


----------



## Zurgh (Dec 21, 2009)

Cookin' up some Brownies w/ Reese's cups & Snickers, now...


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I hope you make enough for everyone, Zurgh


----------



## Zurgh (Dec 21, 2009)

Fresh and hot! Molten chocolate burns!:googly:








Thats a pic of it ½ done... it's now done.

It'll take a bit to cool, I'll leave it on the window sill.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Thanks, Zurgh, you're a peach


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Yummmmmmy!


----------



## aquariumreef (Sep 16, 2010)

My favorite way to cook with leftover chocolate is to melt it into a glop of molted chocolate, then poor it into a bar mold. Viola! Chocolate candies made from chocolate candies!


----------

